# Magdalena Brzeska Scheidung nach 15 Monaten!



## Mandalorianer (30 März 2011)

*Magdalena Brzeska Scheidung nach 15 Monaten!*


Magdalena Brzeska lässt sich nach nur 15 Monaten Ehe von ihrem Mann Sebastian Sabolocka scheiden. Die Scheidung sei für sie „ein Befreiungsschlag“, verrät die Ex-Turnerin im Interview mit BUNTE. ​
Ex-Turnerin Magdalena Brzeska lässt sich nach 15 Monaten Ehe von ihrem Mann Sebastian Sabolocka (31) scheiden. Die 32-Jährige sagte im Interview der Illustrierten BUNTE, sie habe bei ihrem Mann „Verantwortung, Fürsorge, Kontinuität und eine gewisse Alltagsplanung“ vermisst, so Brzeska.

Sie hätten viel zu überstürzt geheiratet. „Ich glaube, er war zu jung, um zu begreifen, was es bedeutet, eine Frau mit zwei Kindern zu heiraten.“ Ihr durchstrukturiertes Leben mit den Töchtern Noemi (9) und Caprice (10) aus ihrer ersten Ehe mit dem Fußballer Peter Peschel (39) sei für Sabolocka vielleicht zu langweilig gewesen. Das Paar wolle eine einvernehmliche Scheidung und habe einen gemeinsamen Anwalt.

„Nach sechs harten Monaten voller Schmerz und Tränen fühlt sich das jetzt wie ein Befreiungsschlag an, der mir endlich wieder erlaubt durchzuatmen“, so Brzeska zu BUNTE.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (30 März 2011)

Hat ja lange gehalten!


----------



## Punisher (30 März 2011)

drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet


----------



## hugo (30 März 2011)

ich bewerbe mich


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2011)

...in ihrem Alter schon zwei Ehen hinter sich...


----------

